# 2018 3-d Shoots



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

What 3-d shoots do you know of that can be added to the list?

Feb 24th - Golden Spike, Tremonton 
Mar 3rd - Spring Fling, Heber City
Mar 3rd - Split Mountain, Vernal
Mar 24th - Color Country, Cedar City
April 28th - Datus Golf Invitational, Saratoga
May 12th - State UBA Golf Tournament, Saratoga
July 14th - Total Archery Challenge, Snowbird

Other Shoots that I can't find a date for:

Cache Archers Brigerland Shoot, Logan - ???
Timp Archers Ice Breaker (Generally around the 1st of April)
Cache Archers Hardware Ranch (Generally in April)
Timp Archers Rendezvous, Main Canyon (Generally in July)
Brigham Bowmen Primary Children's, Mantua ???
BWB Treasure Mountain, (Generally the 1st weekend in August)
Datus 3-d, Saratoga

I know there are others, These are some of the ones I like to attend if my schedule permits. If anyone knows any of the missing dates, please post them or any other shoots I have missed.


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Bridgerland Classic - March 17 and 18

Hardware Ranch - April 21 and 22


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks Grizzly... anyone know of any other shoots that I am missing. I know there is one over at the Reno area that I have heard is a great shoot, but have never attended. Also, anyone know when the Redding shoot is? Some day I will make that one.


----------



## pdogger (Nov 12, 2008)

bow_dude said:


> Thanks Grizzly... anyone know of any other shoots that I am missing. I know there is one over at the Reno area that I have heard is a great shoot, but have never attended. Also, anyone know when the Redding shoot is? Some day I will make that one.


Redding shoot is May 4-6
More info https://straightarrowbowhunters.com/western-classic/


----------

